# Custom Kydex Knife Sheaths?



## TheLandlord (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a Tom Brown Tracker knife, and if any of you are familiar with it, the included kydex sheath is absolutely terrible.

Can someone recommend a crafter, preferably in the metro area, or North Georgia, who does custom-kydex work? 

I have had absolutely ZERO luck with finding anyone offering custom kydex in the area...


----------



## arcame (Jul 2, 2010)

contact Scott , razorblades on the forum.


----------



## Larry Harris (Jul 30, 2010)

If you are every in south Ga. , Valdosta give me a call and I will help You make your own Sheath out of Kydex.
I have the set up to make them.
      Larry Harris


----------



## scottypp (Jul 30, 2010)

here's another one on the forum that makes custome kydex..
http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=267


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 31, 2010)

I second Scott (Razorblades), he is the best that I know of.  Dan


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys , he sent me the knife a couple weeks ago . Scott


----------



## carver (Aug 1, 2010)

Razor Blade said:


> Thanks guys , he sent me the knife a couple weeks ago . Scott



Let us see the finished product if you can Scott.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 1, 2010)

carver said:


> Let us see the finished product if you can Scott.



I would be happy to show it off . May have it finished up by the end of the week . The handles are done , just making the sheath now . Scott


----------



## Rob62 (Aug 4, 2010)

Razor Blade - I am also looking forward to seeing your work.  Its great to see stuff made by guys who really know what they're doing.

I recently started making Kydex knife sheaths as another hobby I really don’t need to do (I have too many already).  One day I hope to be as good as the Pro’s.

Regards,
Rob

Here’s some of my work.

























































Here is a challange coin holder I made for a fellow forum member.






A Cold Steel Finn Wolf Knife pretty in a pink sheath that I made for my daughter.  She absolutely had to have the hot pink color.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

very nice work , kydex is good for holding a lot of things . Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 13, 2010)

Here ya go , thanks for looking , Scott


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 13, 2010)

*Knife sheath*

Looking good Scott.I like the little additions on the sheath


----------

